# Green Laser Sight for Ruger P95



## byrdnest (Jan 12, 2013)

I just purchased a P95 and would like to purchase a Green Laser Sight. Can someone please inform me which Green Laser Sights are the best for the P95?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know that I am not answering your question.

Instead of adding a laser gadget to your gun, spend the money on either practice ammunition or professional instruction...or both.
A laser will not help you to shoot better. Indeed, it might even make the job more difficult.

If you do not already possess good fundamental shooting skills (be honest, now), a laser will add nothing to your technique. It will not aim your pistol for you. It will not steady your hand. It will not improve your trigger control. It is merely a gadget.


----------

